# How To Teleport Yourself



## jar546 (May 3, 2018)

Playing around with a new video editing method I learned.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2018)

Neat


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 3, 2018)

jar the next Zach King!

Be nice to have closed captioning, subtitles, speech balloons or text bubbles.


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2018)

Pretty darn cool Jeff!


----------



## ICE (May 3, 2018)

It looks like you have lost weight.  Did it hurt when you hurdled down the stairs? Stitches?


----------

